# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  TPHCM - Mua Samsung Galaxy S8 nguyên seal

## pizzabon2015

TPHCM - Mua Samsung Galaxy S8 nguyên seal



Gía: 18,490,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Mạng 3G	HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100
Java	không
Bộ xử lý	Octa-core 1.9 GHz Cortex-A53; GPU: Mali-T830MP3
Kiểu chuông	Báo rung, nhạc chuông MP3, WAV
Tốc độ 3G	HSPA 42.2/5.76 Mbps, LTE Cat4 150/50 Mbps
EDGE	có
Quay phim	2160p@30fps, 1080p@60fps,1080p@120fps, 720p@240fps
WLAN	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band, WiFi Direct, hotspot
Mạng 2G	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
SIM	Dual SIM (Nano-SIM)
Dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh/ bán lẻ sản phẩm samsung galaxy s8  trên thị trường kinh doanh những sản phẩm công nghệ suốt gần 10 năm qua, hiện tại hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có đến 17 showroom toàn TP.HCM và ngày càng phát triển thêm

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!. Ngoài ra với dịch vụ 5 sao: 1 đổi 1 trong 30 ngày cho sản phẩm lỗi - Bảo hành toàn diện 1 năm - iPhone 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn Apple - Rút ngắn thời gian xử lý bảo hành - Hỗ trợ máy dùng tạm trong lúc chờ máy bảo hành Hnammobile đang dần khẳng định thương hiệu trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

Mới đây, hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã liên tục đón những tin vui khi đón nhận những giải thưởng ghi nhận thành quả từ những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” và “Đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc” từ Samsung và Asus Việt Nam. Trên hết, là hệ thống đã luôn được nhiều sự ủng hộ quan tâm từ khách hàng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – quả thực đây là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho Hnam Mobile.

Hnammobile chuyên cung cấp các dòng điện thoại Samsung chính hãng giá tốt tại Đà nẵng với quy định 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng đối với apple iPhone.

*Thông tin về chương trình khuyến mại*
Song song với những dịch vụ khách hàng nhiều chương trình ưu đãi, miễn phí charge thẻ, giao hàng miến phí,... hệ thống điện thoại chính hãng Hnam Mobile cung cấp mua trả góp điện thoại còn triển khai loạt chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp với những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như “Cưỡi SH – Rước Vespa – Lướt Wiko miễn phí” cùng Wiko; “Đón năm mới – Nhận quà công nghệ sành điệu” với

Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Microsoft, Blackberry, Samsung,

----------

